# (solved) ERROR: interface lo does not exist

## lexxxx

I have updated some packages e.g. udev, openrc and others, after the next reboot, the lo interface is no longer present. Does anybody have an Idea how to fix it ?

How can i check if the interface is provided by the Kernel properly ?

/etc/init.d/net.lo start

```

* Bringing up interface lo

 *   Skipping module adsl due to missing program: /usr/sbin/adsl-start /usr/sbin/pppoe-start

 *   Skipping module br2684ctl due to missing program: br2684ctl

 *   Skipping module clip due to missing program: /usr/sbin/atmsigd

 *   Skipping module ipppd due to missing program: /usr/sbin/ipppd

 *   Skipping module firewalld due to missing program: firewall-cmd

 *   Skipping module pump due to missing program: /sbin/pump

 *   Skipping module dhcpcd due to missing program: dhcpcd

 *   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap bridge ccwgroup ethtool macvlan macchanger macnet ifplugd wpa_supplicant ssidnet iproute2 pppd system vlan udhcpc ip6rd ip6to4

 *   ERROR: interface lo does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start

```

ifconfig

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.80.8  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.80.255

        inet6 fe80::8e89:a5ff:fe5e:be88  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether xxxxxx:88  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2735963  bytes 3941287086 (3.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1678332  bytes 170180744 (162.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

vnet0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::fc54:ff:fe5a:daad  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether xxxxx:ad  txqueuelen 500  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 269600  bytes 129038725 (123.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 288067  bytes 26190017 (24.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ls -l /sys/devices/virtual/net

```

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Apr  6 23:32 capi20

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Apr  6 23:35 vnet0

```

ls -l /sys/class/net/

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  6 23:35 capi20 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/capi20

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  6 23:33 eth0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/net/eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  6 23:35 vnet0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/vnet0

```

Package Versions (eix)

```

[U] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  [M]171-r10 197-r8^t ~198-r6^t ~199-r1^t 200^t **9999^t {{acl action_modeswitch build debug doc edd extras +firmware-loader floppy gudev hwdb introspection keymap +kmod +openrc +rule_generator selinux static-libs test}}

     Installed versions:  197-r8^t(23:51:22 05.04.2013)(acl gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc -doc -selinux -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

[I] sys-apps/openrc

     Available versions:  0.11.8 **9999 {{debug elibc_glibc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux ncurses newnet pam prefix selinux static-libs tools unicode}}

     Installed versions:  0.11.8(11:52:24 05.04.2013)(elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam unicode -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -newnet -prefix -selinux -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/openrc/

     Description:         OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host

```

----------

## lexxxx

an udev rule renamed the lo interface.

----------

